# DOGGiE BiRTHDAY CAKE?



## RUCA.AND.ZION (Jul 7, 2009)

Zions birthday is comin up..its on the 11th and he will be 1!!! Yes...I spoil my babies and I want to make zi a doggy birthday cake! I've been google'n it..but just want to know if any one has any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## DogsLife (Sep 19, 2009)

Just make him a giant hamburger patty and call it a cake. He will love you for it.


----------



## RUCA.AND.ZION (Jul 7, 2009)

lol....yeaaa...maybe


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

there are some great recipes on the ole internet. what i do for my puppers..... find a decent recipe and alter to your dogs liking. here is Boomer's first b-day cake...









this was pretty much just organic wheat flour, baby food, (i went for a beef flavor)an egg and water. the icing is organic peanut butter and the bacon is... you guessed it... "beggin strips".i had to add in a lil nastiness otherwise what kind of a b-day is it


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

This is what I did for PLuto =(*




























1 minute later...


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Yeah, google up some recipes. I did a peanut butter & carrot cake for Loki's 5th birthday.


----------

